# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  اهم مباريات اليوم الاحد ونتائج مباريات الامس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ تـــشـــــاهــــــــــــــد الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

> ◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - ذهاب دور الـ 16 :

• ليوبار - الكونجو ( -- : -- ) الهلال - السودان الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : لم يتحدد

• فيتا كلوب - الكونجو ( -- : -- ) كايزرشيفس - ج أفريقيا الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

• سيوي - ساحل العاج ( -- : -- ) مازيمبي - الكونجو الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

• حوريا كوناكري - غينيا ( -- : -- ) الصفاقسي - تونس الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : التونسية

• وفاق سطيف - الجزائر ( -- : -- ) القطن - الكاميرون الساعة : 21:15 .. القناة : الجزائرية الرياضية

..................................................  ....................

> ◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - ذهاب دور الـ 16 (1) :

• الإسماعيلي - مصر ( -- : -- ) بيترو أتلتيكو - أنغولا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : النيل الرياضية

• ميدياما - غانا ( -- : -- ) زيسكو يونايتد - زامبيا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

• واري والفس - نيجيريا ( -- : -- ) البنزرتي - تونس الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : التونسية

• القسنطينى - الجزائر ( -- : -- ) أسيك - ساحل العاج الساعة : 19:15 .. القناة : الجزائرية الرياضية

..................................................  ....................

> ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز - الاسبوع 31 :

• توتنهام هوتسبير (-- : --) ساوثهامتون الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 1

• أستون فيلا (-- : --) ستوك سيتي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 1

..................................................  ....................

> ◄ الدوري الإيطالي الدرجة A - الاسبوع 29 :

• بارما (-- : --) جنوى الساعة : 14:30 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 4

• إنتر ميلان (-- : --) أتلانتا الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 3

• نابولي (-- : --) فيورنتينا الساعة : 20:30 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 3

• كاتانيا (-- : --) يوفنتوس الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 9

• لاتسيو (-- : --) ميلان الساعة : 22:45 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 3

..................................................  ....................

> ◄ الدوري الأسباني الدرجة الأولى - الاسبوع 29 :

• أوساسونا (-- : --) إشبيلية الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 2

• ريال بيتيس (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 2

• فالنسيا (-- : --) فياريال الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 4

• ريال مدريد (-- : --) برشلونة الساعة : 23:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 2

..................................................  ....................

> ◄ الدوري الألماني الدرجة الأولى - الاسبوع 26 :

• نورمبيرج ( -- : -- ) آينتراخت فرانكفورت الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة : دبي الرياضية

• باير ليفركوزن ( -- : -- ) هوفنهايم الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة : دبي الرياضية

..................................................  ....................

> ◄ الدوري الفرنسي الدرجة الأولى - الاسبوع 30 :

• جانجون ( -- : -- ) ليون الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 5

• موناكو ( -- : -- ) ليل الساعة: 23:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 5 

..................................................  ....................
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

> ◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - ذهاب دور الـ 16 :

• ناكانا - زامبيا (0 : 0) الزمالك - مصر
• باماكو - مالي (1 : 1) الترجي - تونس
..................................................  ....................

> ◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - ذهاب دور الـ 16 (1) :

• هاومين - زمبابوي (2 : 1) باييلسا يونايتد - نيجيريا

• النجم الساحلي - تونس (1 : 0) سوبر سبورت - جنوب أفريقيا

• كيغالي - رواندا (1 : 0) الدفاع الحسني - المغرب

• وادي دجلة - مصر (2 : 0) دجوليبا - مالي

..................................................  ....................

> ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز - الاسبوع 31 :

• تشيلسي (6 : 0) آرسنال
• إيفرتون (3 : 2) سوانزي سيتي
• كارديف سيتي (3 : 6) ليفربول
• نيوكاسل يونايتد (1 : 0) كريستال بالاس
• نوريتش سيتي (2 : 0) سندرلاند
• هال سيتي (2 : 0) وست بروميتش ألبيون
• مانشستر سيتيي (5 : 0) فولهام
• وست هام يونايتد (0: 2) مانشستر يونايتد

..................................................  ....................

> ◄ الدوري الإيطالي الدرجة A - الاسبوع 29 :

• تورينو (3 : 1) ليفورنو
• كييفو فيرونا (0 : 2) روما

..................................................  ....................

> ◄ الدوري الأسباني الدرجة الأولى - الاسبوع 29 :

• غرناطة (1 : 0) إلتش
• إسبانيول (0: 0) ليفانتي
• بلد الوليد (1: 1) رايو فاليكانو
• أتلتيك بيلباو (1 : 0) خيتافي

..................................................  ....................

> ◄ الدوري الألماني الدرجة الأولى - الاسبوع 26 :

• شالكه (3 : 1) اينتراخت براونشفيغ
• ماينز (0 : 2) بايرن ميونيخ
• هانوفر (0 : 3) بوروسيا دورتموند
• مونشنغلادباخ ( 3 : 0) هيرتا برلين

..................................................  ....................

> ◄ الدوري الفرنسي الدرجة الأولى - الاسبوع 30 :
• مارسيليا (0 : 1) رين
• بوردو ( 1 : 1) نيس

=============================

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :

• مورينيو يفسد ألفية فينجر ويقود تشيلسي لاكتساح آرسنال بسداسية بالدوري الإنجليزي
• سواريز يقود ليفربول لمعاقبة كارديف وإحراز سداسية جديدة في الدوري الإنجليزي
• توريه يقود مانشستر سيتي للفوز على فولهام بخماسية نظيفة في البريمييرليج
• إيفرتون يهزم سوانزي ويصعد للمركز الخامس مؤقتا بالدوري الإنجليزي
• ﺭﻭﻧﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﻠﻬﻢ ﺭﻭﺡ ﺑﻴﻜﻬﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻮﺯ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺳﺘﻬﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺮﻳﻤﻴﻴﺮﻟﻴﺞ
• الفيفا يعتذر للبرازيليين بعد نشره لمقال ينتقد فيه ملامح شخصيتهم
• جالياني يرافق ميلان في معسكره قبل لقاء فيورنتينا لتوجيه بعض النصائح لسيدورف !
• الزمالك يقتنص تعادلاً سلبياً من نكانا الزامبي في عقر داره بأبطال أفريقيا
• برشلونة يمدد عقد مونتويا لمدة أربع سنوات ليستمر مع الفريق حتى نهاية موسم 2018
• بايرن يعبر ماينز بصعوبة ويؤجل تتويجه بالبوندسليجا للجولة القادمة
• جيبس البريء يطرد بالخطأ بدلاً من تشامبرلين في مواجهة تشيلسي !!
• مستوى كاسانو يجذب اهتمام برانديلي مدرب إيطاليا قبل المونديال
• 1100 شرطي و700 صحفي في كلاسيكو الأرض
• بنزيمة تعافى من إصابته وجاهز لمواجهة برشلونة في الكلاسيكو
• بيكي يعود لصفوف برشلونة قبل الكلاسيكو
• 21 لاعبًا في قائمة البارسا للكلاسيكو .. وبويول أبرز الغائبين
• تاتا: الكلاسيكو الفرصة الأخيرة .. ونيمار من أفضل 5 لاعبين مع ميسي وكريستيانو
• انشيلوتي يتوعد: حان الوقت لإسقاط برشلونة
• مليار و160 مليون يورو تتحرك على أرض برنابيو في الكلاسيكو
• راموس: التتويج بدوري الأبطال أهم من كأس العالم
• فينجر بعد سداسية تشيلسي: انه أحد أسوأ أيام مسيرتي التدريبية !
• فينجر: أنا ومورينيو لا يمكن أن نكون أصدقاء !
• مورينيو: معنوياتنا اهتزت السبت الماضي بعد الهزيمة أمام أستون فيلا ولكننا عبرنا اليوم عقبة صعبة للغاية
• قائد ارسنال: اللاعبون يطالبون فينجر بتمديد ارتباطه بالنادي
• سيميوني: مباراتنا أمام بيتيس أكثر أهمية من الكلاسيكو
• تشيك: مواجهة سان جيرمان أصعب كثيرا من لقاء 2004
• حارس مرمى تشيلي المخمور مهدد بالسجن والغياب عن المونديال
• المدرب السابق لريال مدريد وبرشلونة: كريستيانو من كوكب أخر.. ونيمار موهوب للغاية !
• 4 طائرات خاصة تنقل عائلة كريستيانو لمساندته في المونديال
• الفيفا يعلن انتهاء أزمة استاد كورنثيانز في البرازيل التي كانت تهدد بمزيد من التأخير
• وزير الداخلية: البرازيل قادرة على تأمين المونديال رغم أحداث العنف في ريو دي جانيرو
• ﻟﻮﻛﺎﺩﻳﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻳﻨﺪﻫﻮﻓﻦ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺮﻛﺮﺍﺩﻩ ﻭﻭﺻﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﻟﻨﺪﻱ
• ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺃﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﻛﺎﻓﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﺼﻒ ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﻣﻮﻛﻠﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﺮﺍﺀ
• ﺟﻮﺍﺭﺩﻳﻮﻻ : ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎﻳﻨﺰ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺧﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻻﻭﺭﻭﺑﻲ
• ﺳﻮﺍﺭﻳﺰ : ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﻭﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﺍﻷﻗﺮﺏ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭي
• ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺗﻨﺞ ﻟﺸﺒﻮﻧﺔ ﻳﺘﺨﻄﻰ ﻣﺎﺭﻳﺘﻴﻤﻮ ﻭﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻣﻄﺎﺭﺩﺓ ﺑﻨﻔﻴﻜﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺗﻐﺎﻟﻴﺔ
• ﺭﻭﻣﺎ ﻳﺘﺨﻄﻰ ﻋﻘﺒﺔ ﻛﻴﻴﻔﻮ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻭﻳﻌﺰﺯ ﻣﺮﻛﺰﻩ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻟﺘﺸﻴﻮ
• ﻳﻤﻮﺑﻴﻠﻲ ﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ : ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺗﺮﻳﻚ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ ﻣﺆﺛﺮﺓ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻲ !
• ﺣﻜﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺁﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻭﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﻳﻌﺘﺬﺭ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻃﻲﺀ ﻟﺠﻴﺒﺲ
• ﺭﻭﻧﻲ : ﻫﺪﻓﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺳﺘﻬﺎﻡ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺴﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺑﻴﻜﻬﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮﺓ !
• ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺇﻟﺘﺸﻲ ﻳﺄﺳﻒ ﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻏﺮﻧﺎﻃﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺠﺎ
• ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻏﺮﻧﺎﻃﺔ : ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻟﻌﺒﺖ ﺩﻭﺭﺍ ﻫﺎﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ البيتشي
• إغلاق المجال الجوي للمدن البرازيلية خلال المباريات في كأس العالم
• اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية تطالب البرازيل بالاسراع في الاستعداد لاستضافة اولمبياد 2016
• عائلة نجم البرازيل الراحل بيليني تتبرع بمخه من أجل الزهايمر !
• الجزائري بودبوز: عرضا الانتر ونابولي .. إشاعات فقط
• تعادل الوصل ودبي يبقى الأسود مهدداً بالهبوط إلى دوري الدرجة الأولى الإماراتي
• كارينيو يعترف بتراجع مستوى النصر ويؤكد المباريات الثلاث المتبقية الأهم منذ وصولي للسعودية
• مؤتمر الامن الرياضي العالمي ينطلق غدا في الكويت
• الأندية الإيرانية تحد من طموحات السعودية .. وبوابة قطر والإمارات في دوري أبطال آسيا
• الأهلي المصري لا يريد مواجهة أهلي بنغازي في الجونة
• الزمالك يكرم حسن شحاته بعد فوزه بجائزة شخصية العام عن القارة الأفريقية من الفيفا
• مديرية أمن الجيزة ترفض قرار مجلس الزمالك وتتمسك بإقامة الإنتخابات بإستاد حلمي زامورا
• الرجاء البيضاوي يرفع قضية اعتراضه على اللاعب كمارا الغيني لمحكمة التحكم الرياضي بسويسرا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوري عبداللطيف جميل السعودي : ــ









*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً حبيبنا كسلاوي على الرصد والمتابعة
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*غايتو كان جاكم وجع بطن الساعة 12ص 
اعرف انو ميسي لخبط الجماعة لخبطة شديدة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*امنياتنا للعالمى بمواصلة الصداره الانفراديه واكتساح الاتى العنيد 
مشكور ياحبيب على الربط والمتابعه
*

----------

